# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Historia fetare e Islamit ne Ballkan (Varese)

## NoName

*Filloi sot, në Varese të Italisë, 
Java XXVIII evropiane e Fondacionit ambrozian Pali VI*


(5.9.2006)
Tema e mbledhjes është *Historia fetare e Islamit në Ballkan*. Me takimin e sivjetëm përfundon triptiku që Fondacioni organizator po ia kushton njohjes më të thellë të rrënjëve fetare e kulturore të zonës ballkanike. Në takimet e mëparshme janë analizuar vende me shumicë katolike si Kroacia e Sllovenia, si dhe ata ku zotërojnë ortodoksët si Serbia e Bullgaria. Në takimin e 2006-tës vëmendja është përqëndruar kryesisht në përhapjen e Islamit gjatë pushtimit otoman në një pjesë të madhe të Evropës Jug-Lindore, posaçërisht në tokat shqiptare, bullgare, greke si dhe në trojet e Bosnjë-Hercegovinës, të Kroacisë e të Serbisë. Diskutuesit po vënë theksin tek ndikimi i Islamit mbi kulturën dhe historinë e shoqërisë së secilit vend dhe mbi lidhjet me fetë e tjera gjatë procesit të islamizimit e të deislamizimit të mëpasëm. Po flitet edhe për problemet politike, kombëtare e fetare të hapura që ka lënë trashëgim fenomeni i islamizimit të vendeve ballkanike.

Referati përfundimtar do të përqëndrohet në analizën e situatës aktuale, që pason dekada të tëra konfliktesh, duke vënë theksin kryesisht tek rindërtimi njerëzor, shoqëror e shpirtëror si dhe tek roli i kishave të krishtera në veprimtarinë e paqësimit e të nxitjes së dialogut në të gjitha nivelet. 

Ndërmjet profesorëve dhe specialistëve të ndryshëm të pranishëm, që po mbajnë referate, kujtojmë *Dr. Don Shan Zefi*, kancelar i Ipeshkvise se Kosoves; *Sante Graciotin*, akademik i Linceit (Itali); *Natali Klaier* (e Qendrës së historisë të sundimit turk në Paris), *Rade Petroviç* (i Universitetit të Sarajevës) si dhe *Darko Tanashkoviç* (ambasador i Serbisë e Malit të Zi pranë Selisë së Shenjtë).

----------

